# Scammers are targeting temporary visa holders in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Temporary visa holders in Australia are being warned about a new scam where they are being asked to pay a fee or face deportation. The Australian Competition and Consumer Commission (ACCC) and Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) said that the scammers are impersonating government officials. They are calling temporary visa holders and claiming that [...]

Click to read the full news article: Scammers are targeting temporary visa holders in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

